# Woman allegedly raped by Uber driver in Orlando sues company



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

https://www.wftv.com/news/local/wom...uber-driver-in-orlando-sues-company/733774193
[link updated by moderator per OP request]



Woman allegedly raped by Uber driver in Orlando sues company
ORLANDO, Fla. - A woman who investigators said was raped by an Uber driver in Orlando last year after requesting a ride on the app is now suing the ride-sharing company.

The lawsuit claims the company's security screening of drivers is deficient and exposes riders to dangerous and potentially violent situations.
In the lawsuit, the passenger claims that Uber should have known some drivers, including her alleged rapist, Jorge Quintero, had the propensity to commit violent crimes.
Channel 9 found no records that indicate Quintero could be a violent criminal.

The lawsuit claims Uber could have put extra measures in place to prevent an attack, including allowing women to request only women drivers and mandating that every vehicle contains a camera.

A woman visiting Orlando for a graduation said that on May 21, 2017, she ordered an Uber to take her to her hotel

But what was supposed to be a 15-minute ride turned into an hour of terror.

She said she believes Quintero drugged the water in her bottle because she started to lose consciousness during the ride.

The victim said Quintero stopped at a different hotel, where he raped her. She then called the police.

Quintero was arrested months later and charged with rape and kidnapping.

The woman then filed the complaint, which blames Uber for not screening passengers carefully enough.

The suit claims that Uber, "does not adequately verify the documents submitted by prospective drivers." It also claims background checks only go back seven years and that those checks don't show all arrests or convictions.

The suit also criticizes the ride-sharing company for not conducting in-person interviews and claims Uber refuses to require fingerprinting.

WFTV legal analyst Bill Sheaffer said a suit against a $50 billion company won't be easy.

"These lawsuits are long. They are costly and filled with legal issues that could bounce you out of court in a heartbeat," Sheaffer said.

Uber said it cannot comment on pending litigation.

But court filings show the company is trying to get the woman into arbitration and settle the case out of a courtroom.

"For corporations, arbitration is a lot less expensive. It's a lot less time-consuming and they are more likely to get a favorable result," Sheaffer said.

The suit claims that Uber should have a panic button that a rider can use to notify Uber or police if they are in trouble.

Uber just recently announced it is adding an emergency button, along with other safety upgrades, including annual background checks on drivers.

The woman's attorney has not yet responded to the filing.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Uber just recently announced it is adding an emergency button, along with other safety upgrades, including annual background checks on drivers


Yeah, the cops are just going to love having to respond to panicked pax emergency button app presses.

I can see pax abuse of that button getting out of hand quickly, and the thing is once they institute it they won't be able to take it back without a huge outcry from the public regardless how much the feature gets abused at the expense of drivers.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> Yeah, the cops are just going to love having to respond to panicked pax emergency button app presses.
> 
> I can see pax abuse of that button getting out of hand quickly, and the thing is once they institute it they won't be able to take it back without a huge outcry from the public regardless how much the feature gets abused at the expense of drivers.


They should charge passengers the same amount that OPD charges business owners when they press a silent alarm panic button. Businesses have that option and the good thing is the cavalry gets there...how ever there is a fee for abuse so of course I'm hoping fübr foots that bill.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

2Cents said:


> They should charge passengers the same amount that OPD charges business owners when they press a silent alarm panic button. Businesses have that option and the good thing is the cavalry gets there...how ever there is a fee for abuse so of course I'm hoping fübr foots that bill.


You know they'll never-ever-ever-never charge a panicked rider for pressing that button no matter what happens, and they'll invariably deactivate drivers left and right over this.

This "feature" is not going to be a driver friendly feature. A lot of drivers are going to get screwed over a panic button feature.

And riders looking for free ride compensation will innocently look everyone in the eyes and calmly state "but the evil uber driver - he had scareded me. I was so askeered. Now gimme some ride credits dagnabbit!"


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

I know and that's ok... let fübr rack up the bill.
While they may not charge the customers I doubt the city will allow them to operate with out racking up a bill for misused city resources.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

2Cents said:


> I know and that's ok... let fübr rack up the bill.
> While they may not charge the customers I doubt the city will allow them to operate with out racking up a bill for misused city resources.


Do you really believe that a PD anywhere in the country is going to try to charge riders for pressing that button? The second they do every local news station will be all over the airwaves decrying them.

Also how do you prove that that pax wasn't actually sincerely frightened for their safety? You can't, and let them try to charge one pax even ten bucks and all hell will break loose on them from the public.

That's why I say once this thing "panic button feature" gets released there's no pulling it back. The public won't let uber get rid of that feature no matter what. Drivers are going to take it in the shorts on this one both from uber with deactivations, and from disgruntled cops who see their work loads unnecessarily increased over this.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Lower rates means higher rapes.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

So how they do it within the city lines (not in the county) is they give you one false alarm for the year. If they bring in the cavalry more then once in a calendar year then they issue you a citation and you have to pay it.
I think it is interesting that the same company that created the greyball program to elude authorities is creating a panic button for passengers...

It could just be all smoke and mirrors.
If they already have their phones out, they can use that same phone to dial three numbers.
(Then again Millenials do not know that phones are used to make phone calls)


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> She said she believes Quintero drugged the water in her bottle


How the hell is that even possible ?

It's not. Definitely another fake story.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> How the hell is that even possible ?
> 
> It's not. Definitely another fake story.


Doesn't take unicorn magic to figure out bro..






How to reseal plastic bottles.

Other tricks?

Handing it to her with the lid off.
Just handing her the bottle with a lousy reseal
It's not hard at all.

Not hard in a dark vehicle to pass off a resealed bottle as never been opened.

When i was in army guys (not me honestly i swear) they would do similar tricks to fill water bottles with liquor. All they would check on the search was that the bottle was sealed.

All in all it's easier to reseal a bottle than it is to find roofies. I can reseal a bottle easy. But i have no idea where to get date rape drugs.

Personally... I recommend to never accept drinks... For this reason.



2Cents said:


> So how they do it within the city lines (not in the county) is they give you one false alarm for the year. If they bring in the cavalry more then once in a calendar year then they issue you a citation and you have to pay it.


Not true...

You get 1 _*false alarm*_ a year,

However if the claim as merit (or you can beat your head off the wall until you are bloody) no biggie.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

2Cents said:


> So how they do it within the city lines (not in the county) is they give you one false alarm for the year.


The point I apparently seem to be doing a pretty bad job of conveying to you is this: How does one define "false alarm" within the context of a panic button on an app? At the very least you would have to show that the panic the passenger was feeling either didn't exist, or if it did was unreasonable.

How does a responding police officer come to that conclusion based on discernible facts when they arrive on the scene, and do we want a responding officer to make that type of decision?

They can't, we don't.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Doesn't take unicorn magic to figure out bro..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I said



Wonkytonk said:


> The point I apparently seem to be doing a pretty bad job of conveying to you is this: How does one define "false alarm" within the context of a panic button on an app? At the very least you would have to show that the panic the passenger was feeling either didn't exist, or if it did was unreasonable.
> 
> How does a responding police officer come to that conclusion based on discernible facts when they arrive on the scene, and do we want a responding officer to make that type of decision?
> 
> They can't, we don't.


Only if the passenger says "never mind false alarm" the officer would notate it and move on.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

2Cents said:


> If they already have their phones out, they can use that same phone to dial three numbers.
> (Then again Millenials do not know that phones are used to make phone calls)


I suppose it could work if the panic button consisted of a nice big red button that says "Dial 911". Pressing it and swiping right would simultaneously dial 911 and include an Uber emergency person on the line with the police, and the rider so that the uber operator can share ride information, including current location, with the police. That would also help with the issue of the rider slipping into unconsciousness during the course of the call due to having been drugged.

If Uber won't commit to establishing a 24 hour emergency bank of operators than they need to drop the panic button feature.

Forcing a 911 call with a press and swipe would denote to the rider the seriousness of the action so that in itself should help limit abuse of the system.



2Cents said:


> Only if the passenger says "never mind false alarm" the officer would notate it and move on.


Do you see that happening often, especially once word got out that riders would be heavily fined for it?


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> I suppose it could work if the panic button consisted of a nice big red button that says "Dial 911". Pressing it and swiping right would simultaneously dial 911 and include an Uber emergency person on the line with the police, and the rider so that the uber operator can share ride information, including current location, with the police. That would also help with the issue of the rider slipping into unconsciousness during the course of the call due to having been drugged.
> 
> If Uber won't commit to establishing a 24 hour emergency bank of operators than they need to drop the panic button feature.
> 
> ...


Let fübr get the fine, not the passenger in need of "assistance "


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Doesn't take unicorn magic to figure out bro..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where in the story does it say he gave her a water bottle ?


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

2Cents said:


> Let fübr get the fine, not the passenger in need of "assistance "


Lol. That right there would not only make it easy for municipalities to pass such a law, but man, lol, they would make the fine stiff as all hell.


----------



## Ant-Man (Nov 22, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Where in the story does it say he gave her a water bottle ?


"She said she believes Quintero drugged the water in her bottle because she started to lose consciousness during the ride."
You're totes correct. Quintero is so insidious that he was able to drug the water bottle she brought with her


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> https://www.wftv.com/news/local/woman-allegedly-raped-by-uber-driver-in-orlando-sues-company/7337741
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would a driver give water away UNLESS he wanted to drug you?

This is why it's cheap. No regulation, no safeguards like cameras, crappy background checks, no employees to be responsible for...


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Why would a driver give water away UNLESS he wanted to drug you?
> 
> This is why it's cheap. No regulation, no safeguards like cameras, crappy background checks, no employees to be responsible for...


Where in the story does it state he gave her water ?



Ant-Man said:


> "She said she believes Quintero drugged the water in her bottle because she started to lose consciousness during the ride."
> You're totes correct. Quintero is so insidious that he was able to drug the water bottle she brought with her


Exactly, it's insinuating he was able to drug her own water bottle that she brought with her which is basically not possible.

And people will believe anything anymore without thnking.


----------



## Ant-Man (Nov 22, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Exactly, it's insinuating he was able to drug her own water bottle that she brought with her which is basically not possible.
> 
> And people will believe anything anymore without thnking.


Eh, actually I was being sarcastic. I think most reasonable people would conclude he gave her a bottle that he tampered. Not to say what you inferred is not possible, either (I think you are suggesting that she lied?); it's just not nearly as likely.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Ant-Man said:


> Eh, actually I was being sarcastic. I think most reasonable people would conclude he gave her a bottle that he tampered. Not to say what you inferred is not possible, either (I think you are suggesting that she lied?); it's just not nearly as likely.


I'm still waiting for you clowns to show me where it says that he gave her water.

I'll wait.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I'm still waiting for you clowns to show me where it says that he gave her water.
> 
> I'll wait.


Well it makes more sense that he gave her water...

More sense then him drugging her water...

I'm not saying I completely buy her story but... i believe it to be possible, this sort of thing has happened before.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Well it makes more sense that he gave her water...
> 
> More sense then him drugging her water...
> 
> I'm not saying I completely buy her story but... i believe it to be possible, this sort of thing has happened before.


You're saying instead of the reporter stating that "she believes the water bottle he gave her was drugged" the reporter wrote for some strange reason "she believes her water was drugged" and that's supposed to mean the same thing as "she believes the water bottle he gave her was drugged" ?

As I've said before, and I've been saying this for about 6 months now, These stories are completely made up. The Freemasons that run the world and are pushing for the New World Order described in numerous quotes by George Bush Sr here..






...have been making up ridiculous stories and putting them on the net for the past few years and until I started seeing them pop up in ridiculously fake Uber stories for the past 6 months or so I know that the executives running Uber are somehow allowing it to happen, allowing themselves to be a laughing stock by not denying these fake stories are taking place.

You will ask the question, why ? The reason is clear, to keep people scared. Scared people are easier to control. Take a look at the dollar bill and you will see the Freemason's motto - "Ordo Ab Chao" - meaning; "Order Out Of Chaos". Many other Freemasonic things on the dollar bill. Just look.

http://www.angelfire.com/untamed-expressions/UEootdollarbill.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Freemasons

In Freemasonry, it's all about secrecy, they always vow not to reveal their secrets but then they put it right in your face. It's all about the occult they are pushing.

I used to love the yahoo homepage but lately most of the stories are completely unbelievable, worse than the stories we see regarding Uber drivers here.

Richard Nixon used to have a motto, people won't believe it til they see it on television. Now it applies to online stories. People don't believe it until they see it in an online news story.

These stories are designed to dumb people down and to make you scared in everything you do, including taking your Uber to work.

https://medium.com/@GodHimself/rich...-until-they-see-it-on-television-7a176c37dd81


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Wonkytonk said:


> Do you really believe that a PD anywhere in the country is going to try to charge riders for pressing that button? The second they do every local news station will be all over the airwaves decrying them.
> 
> Also how do you prove that that pax wasn't actually sincerely frightened for their safety? You can't, and let them try to charge one pax even ten bucks and all hell will break loose on them from the public.
> 
> That's why I say once this thing "panic button feature" gets released there's no pulling it back. The public won't let uber get rid of that feature no matter what. Drivers are going to take it in the shorts on this one both from uber with deactivations, and from disgruntled cops who see their work loads unnecessarily increased over this.


Most people on their cell phone bill, at least where I live there is a specific 911 tax, wouldn't surprise me if they pass on the costs to the rider, or at least that will be an excuse for raising rates


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Ant-Man said:


> "She said she believes Quintero drugged the water in her bottle because she started to lose consciousness during the ride."
> You're totes correct. Quintero is so insidious that he was able to drug the water bottle she brought with her


Of course... drivers in Orlando are savy enough to loose money on each fare driving for .52 per mile that he has to be savy enough to drug her sealed water bottle... so their logic says.


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> https://www.wftv.com/news/local/woman-allegedly-raped-by-uber-driver-in-orlando-sues-company/7337741
> 
> Woman allegedly raped by Uber driver in Orlando sues company
> ORLANDO, Fla. - A woman who investigators said was raped by an Uber driver in Orlando last year after requesting a ride on the app is now suing the ride-sharing company.
> ...


I have a difficult time believing this story. There are a few holes. I can fill them in, though:





There was a Lifetime movie I watched in amusement with my mom. It was part horrible, part campy. But it sounds exactly like the story this lady is claiming.

The movie is called....

Wait for it....

The WRONG Car


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Yup... let's see how many times i have found the same thing happening...

The alleged drugging of water, not necessarily rape.

http://www.miamiherald.com/news/local/community/miami-dade/hialeah/article131857254.html

*The Uber driver needed to use the bathroom. He let her in. Trouble followed.*
_BY DAVID J. NEAL
February 09, 2017 08:59 PM

Updated February 10, 2017 10:11 AM

Why did the Uber customer from Plantation let the Uber driver into his house?

According to a Channel 10 report, because she told him she needed to use the bathroom after their drive from the Fort Lauderdale-Hollywood International Airport and, the robbery victim said, "I'm a nice guy and I didn't think there was any harm."

Until he woke up hours later to find out he'd been ripped off, he told police. He figured he'd been drugged by the water his driver offered him. Police picked up Hialeah's Brandi Begerow Tuesday on a charge of armed burglary and grand theft of a firearm. She remains in Broward County Jail.

Uber told The Herald its drivers undergo a complete criminal history screening that includes sex-offender registries and national terrorist watch lists. In Miami-Dade or Broward, having any kind of felony conviction in the last seven years or being within six months of finishing a prison term disqualifies an applicant.

Begerow's convictions date to 2002-2003: cocaine possession and a misdemeanor marijuana rap in 2002, and cocaine possession and possession with intent to distribute in 2003. She wasn't charged after being arrested for second-degree grand theft in 2012.

As for what happened that Jan. 30 morning, the victim, who asked Channel 10 not to be identified, remembers less than his surveillance camera sees - Begerow leaving his home two hours later.

The victim told Channel 10 that Begerow took not only a handgun and a small safe, but his tax returns from 2012-2015 - suggesting identity theft._

https://www.dailynews.com/2017/06/2...napping-sexually-assaulting-female-passenger/

Here's one from LA


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

the original link was deleted. 

And all you do is drop the pax to McDonalds to pee. Not in your house


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

https://www.wftv.com/news/local/wom...uber-driver-in-orlando-sues-company/733774193

fixed link


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Wonkytonk said:


> Yeah, the cops are just going to love having to respond to panicked pax emergency button app presses.
> 
> I can see pax abuse of that button getting out of hand quickly, and the thing is once they institute it they won't be able to take it back without a huge outcry from the public regardless how much the feature gets abused at the expense of drivers.


It takes them hours to pick up dead bodies off the streets where i drive.

Panic Button ?

Good Luck !


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> It takes them hours to pick up dead bodies off the streets where i drive.
> 
> Panic Button ?
> 
> Good Luck !


Orlando is a lot better... thank god..

I have a panic button...

5 minutes and the calvary is dragging everyone out of the car at gunpoint.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Orlando is a lot better... thank god..
> 
> I have a panic button...
> 
> 5 minutes and the calvary is dragging everyone out of the car at gunpoint.


You mean as a dispatcher?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

2Cents said:


> You mean as a dispatcher?


na man...

The taxis all have a panic button.

And yes...

If a customer has an issue the dispatchers can bullseye the car for the cops to find to.

#1601 won't hide very well at all on a residential side street now will it?


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> Do you really believe that a PD anywhere in the country is going to try to charge riders for pressing that button? The second they do every local news station will be all over the airwaves decrying them.
> 
> Also how do you prove that that pax wasn't actually sincerely frightened for their safety? You can't, and let them try to charge one pax even ten bucks and all hell will break loose on them from the public.
> 
> That's why I say once this thing "panic button feature" gets released there's no pulling it back. The public won't let uber get rid of that feature no matter what. Drivers are going to take it in the shorts on this one both from uber with deactivations, and from disgruntled cops who see their work loads unnecessarily increased over this.


I've resisted getting a dashcam up to this point.....but now I'm seriously considering it.


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

Did you know if you draw a Star of David and a pentagram on your electric bill, your electric bill will have a Star of David and a pentagram on it? The electric utility is run by Masons, WAKE UP SHEEPLE!



kdyrpr said:


> I've resisted getting a dashcam up to this point.....but now I'm seriously considering it.


Most of my passengers have become more respectful since I got mine. Mostly it's the really drunk ones that don't care. Good investment, and can be had inexpensively, mine was $69 on Amazon.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Do they run on battery only if desired?


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

2Cents said:


> They should charge passengers the same amount that OPD charges business owners when they press a silent alarm panic button. Businesses have that option and the good thing is the cavalry gets there...how ever there is a fee for abuse so of course I'm hoping fübr foots that bill.


Seriously? Haa you're dreaming they'll make us drivers pay for that! Lol!


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

You mean if they give drivers a panic button option?
Lol


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

kdyrpr said:


> Do they run on battery only if desired?


Mine will run on battery for a few minutes if you turn it on when not plugged in but if it's plugged in and you cut the power it saves the file and shuts down.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Wonkytonk said:


> The point I apparently seem to be doing a pretty bad job of conveying to you is this: How does one define "false alarm" within the context of a panic button on an app? At the very least you would have to show that the panic the passenger was feeling either didn't exist, or if it did was unreasonable.
> 
> How does a responding police officer come to that conclusion based on discernible facts when they arrive on the scene, and do we want a responding officer to make that type of decision?
> 
> They can't, we don't.


Video cam...I rest my case.


----------

